# How many bow hunters we got here?



## Huskytree

I know of a few besides myself.


----------



## jdc123

I bowhunt for Whitetail.


----------



## tree md

My work is trees... My life is bowhunting.


----------



## Bigrod

I head out into the woods with stick and string. Thats all I usually come back with too!


----------



## 2strokenut

I bow hunt not that good tho


----------



## jmason

I bow hunt. Past up some shooters this past season but none bigger than what's on the wall and plus been hunting the one I call great 12 for two years now.


----------



## alleyyooper

I do some, not as much as I once did.

 Al


----------



## climberjones

I bow hunt shot couple does this year passed on the bucks i saw none were big as the four on my wall so let them walk and get bigger!


----------



## Huskytree

*Thats good*



climberjones said:


> I bow hunt shot couple does this year passed on the bucks i saw none were big as the four on my wall so let them walk and get bigger!



Nothing wrong with passing on immature bucks to let them mature. I can respect that.


----------



## Johny Utah

IMHO bow hunting is cruelty to animals. You want to hunt that's great but don't let the game suffer with an arrow sticking out of it. Use a rifle and put it down quick and painless, that is if your a good shot to begin with.:msp_smile:


----------



## 2strokenut

Johny Utah said:


> IMHO bow hunting is cruelty to animals. You want to hunt that's great but don't let the game suffer with an arrow sticking out of it. Use a rifle and put it down quick and painless, that is if your a good shot to begin with.:msp_smile:



You can kill an animal just as quick with a bow as you can with a gun 
I wont take a shot unless it is a kill shot. 

I can understand your concern :msp_smile:


----------



## Huskytree

*Really????*



Johny Utah said:


> IMHO bow hunting is cruelty to animals. You want to hunt that's great but don't let the game suffer with an arrow sticking out of it. Use a rifle and put it down quick and painless, that is if your a good shot to begin with.:msp_smile:



Must be tough being ignorant! 

Ever heard of blunt force truama? That is what a bullet does, and it hurts alot! 

An arrow doesn't cause much pain if at all. Ever slice your finger? Yeah you know you did it but isn't really painfull is it? Unless you are a whimp. 

Your logic isn't very logical you might want to read up on people that have been shot and lived to tell about it. Ask a few people that have been shot wearing armor yeah it still hurts and can still kill you. 

Once you get educated come on back and add something true and meaningful to the conversation.


----------



## bore_pig

Johny Utah said:


> IMHO bow hunting is cruelty to animals. You want to hunt that's great but don't let the game suffer with an arrow sticking out of it. Use a rifle and put it down quick and painless, that is if your a good shot to begin with.:msp_smile:



The one I shot last season was a double lunger, ran about 30 yards and crumpled up. Is that cruel Johny? Practice and patience make a bow work as well as anything.


----------



## Jed1124

4 in the freezer from last year. Just ground 50 lb. last weekend. The wife and kids love it. We have venison at least once if not twice a week. Yeah, I enjoy my time with the bow in the fall.


----------



## climberjones

Johny Utah said:


> IMHO bow hunting is cruelty to animals. You want to hunt that's great but don't let the game suffer with an arrow sticking out of it. Use a rifle and put it down quick and painless, that is if your a good shot to begin with.:msp_smile:


Rifle quick and painless how do you know ? I have shot deer with my bow that have walked off like nothing ever happened and fell over stone dead.


----------



## Johny Utah

Huskytree said:


> Must be tough being ignorant!
> 
> Ever heard of blunt force truama? That is what a bullet does, and it hurts alot!
> 
> An arrow doesn't cause much pain if at all. Ever slice your finger? Yeah you know you did it but isn't really painfull is it? Unless you are a whimp.
> 
> Your logic isn't very logical you might want to read up on people that have been shot and lived to tell about it. Ask a few people that have been shot wearing armor yeah it still hurts and can still kill you.
> 
> Once you get educated come on back and add something true and meaningful to the conversation.



I understand all about ballistics so no need to fill me in. I would rather be shot with a rifle then shot with a ####en arrow. When an animal runs with an arrow in it it just makes the pain worse. Speaking of education, how about you learn how to spell. Have a nice day.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Johny Utah

bore_pig said:


> The one I shot last season was a double lunger, ran about 30 yards and crumpled up. Is that cruel Johny? Practice and patience make a bow work as well as anything.



I am referring more to the guys that miss the kill zone and the poor thing has to bleed out before it dies. I still think bullets are more effective and humane.


----------



## Johny Utah

Jed1124 said:


> 4 in the freezer from last year. Just ground 50 lb. last weekend. The wife and kids love it. We have venison at least once if not twice a week. Yeah, I enjoy my time with the bow in the fall.



I didn't say there was anything wrong with hunting and eating what you kill. Stick to the facts please.:msp_smile:


----------



## Johny Utah

climberjones said:


> Rifle quick and painless how do you know ? I have shot deer with my bow that have walked off like nothing ever happened and fell over stone dead.



That would be the result of the animal going into shock until it dies. People do the same thing with serious injury.


----------



## bowtechmadman

Johnny I have to humbly disagree w/ you. I'm gonna venture a guess that there are many more animals wounded w/ a rifle every year than w/ a bow. Sheer numbers of gun hunters vs bow hunters will validate that statement. I've now shot two bucks w/ my bow that I have dug out youth hunt bullets one out of the front shoulder and another out of the rear end. Michigan has a weekend youth hunt prior to the Oct. 1 bow opener and there are many deer unrecovered or live the rest of their lives w/ a bullet buried somewhere. I've watched too many people buy a gun and ammunition just prior to gun season opener that didn't have any right shooting at a living animal since they had never sighted it in. From what I've seen most (not all of course) bow hunters I've encountered spend a considerable amount of time shooting and perfecting their technique and accuracy prior to using their weapon of choice to hunt with. 
Off my soap box and back to the topic. Yes I bowhunt for whitetails and have pretty much lost any desire to gun hunt. Love the opportunity that bow hunting provides of seeing deer in a more relaxed state, warmer weather for hunting, and just enjoying the quiet peacefulness of the woods that you don't get when gun hunting. Past year hung a buck and doe w/ the bow. Can anyone guess what brand of bow I shoot?View attachment 224475


----------



## climberjones

bowtechmadman said:


> Johnny I have to humbly disagree w/ you. I'm gonna venture a guess that there are many more animals wounded w/ a rifle every year than w/ a bow. Sheer numbers of gun hunters vs bow hunters will validate that statement. I've now shot two bucks w/ my bow that I have dug out youth hunt bullets one out of the front shoulder and another out of the rear end. Michigan has a weekend youth hunt prior to the Oct. 1 bow opener and there are many deer unrecovered or live the rest of their lives w/ a bullet buried somewhere. I've watched too many people buy a gun and ammunition just prior to gun season opener that didn't have any right shooting at a living animal since they had never sighted it in. From what I've seen most (not all of course) bow hunters I've encountered spend a considerable amount of time shooting and perfecting their technique and accuracy prior to using their weapon of choice to hunt with.
> Off my soap box and back to the topic. Yes I bowhunt for whitetails and have pretty much lost any desire to gun hunt. Love the opportunity that bow hunting provides of seeing deer in a more relaxed state, warmer weather for hunting, and just enjoying the quiet peacefulness of the woods that you don't get when gun hunting. Past year hung a buck and doe w/ the bow. Can anyone guess what brand of bow I shoot?View attachment 224475



Mathews ? (SARCASM)


----------



## Johny Utah

bowtechmadman said:


> Johnny I have to humbly disagree w/ you. I'm gonna venture a guess that there are many more animals wounded w/ a rifle every year than w/ a bow. Sheer numbers of gun hunters vs bow hunters will validate that statement. I've now shot two bucks w/ my bow that I have dug out youth hunt bullets one out of the front shoulder and another out of the rear end. Michigan has a weekend youth hunt prior to the Oct. 1 bow opener and there are many deer unrecovered or live the rest of their lives w/ a bullet buried somewhere. I've watched too many people buy a gun and ammunition just prior to gun season opener that didn't have any right shooting at a living animal since they had never sighted it in. From what I've seen most (not all of course) bow hunters I've encountered spend a considerable amount of time shooting and perfecting their technique and accuracy prior to using their weapon of choice to hunt with.
> Off my soap box and back to the topic. Yes I bowhunt for whitetails and have pretty much lost any desire to gun hunt. Love the opportunity that bow hunting provides of seeing deer in a more relaxed state, warmer weather for hunting, and just enjoying the quiet peacefulness of the woods that you don't get when gun hunting. Past year hung a buck and doe w/ the bow. Can anyone guess what brand of bow I shoot?View attachment 224475



I agree with people who have rifles who shouldn't be let loose in the bush. That scares me enough that I don't want to hunt with all those crazy people with guns. At least with a bow your missed shots can't travel 3 miles and hit anything in it's way. All I am trying to say in the thread is I don't like to see animals of any kind suffer needless. But you must also consider natural predation and how violent that can be and there is nothing we can do about that. Animals have to eat too and keep populations under control.:msp_smile:


----------



## Huskytree

Animals don't go into shock hence why they can survive a lot longer then we can from not fatal hits.

Hmmm you really don't have a clue. So you are saying that a bullet to the hind quarter is better then an arrow to the hind quarter? Bullet is going to smash bone, arrow is at best going to penetrate bone and heal over.

You know nothing of ballistics and it clearly shows, as you also know nothing about hunting period. 

Stick to wood or maybe milking your cows because you don't have a clue of what you are talking about on a hunting thread.


----------



## Huskytree

Not too many bows these days that don't get complete pass thru's. Some lighter draw bows and traditional bows. Most modern compounds will give complete pass thru's with a good sharp broadhead. But you know everything already so I don't need to tell you that either. Ignorance is Bliss!:bang: :bang:


----------



## tree md

Just as with trees and tree workers you have slob hunters, avid hunters and pros. The majority of your hacks in hunting are going to be your weekend beer drinking, no bathing, no scouting, no rifle sighting in, no practice, Rifle hunting slobs...

Most of your bowhunters are going to be better at it because it takes too much dedication, scouting, scent control and practice to get close enough to a deer to get a shot. People who invest that much time and dedication to it tend to practice hours, days and months on end to make that perfect kill shot because it just takes so much work to get close enough to one to do so. I'd say the majority of bow hunters are real hunters and do not let loose an arrow unless they are sure of a kill. I know I don't.

Get a clue JU...


----------



## Huskytree

*Oh well*

What the hell do I know? I don't hunt, fish, shoot guns or bows. Never mind Johnie boy your right! I'll get back to my movie opcorn:. I look forward to learning so much from you and your vast knowledge of hunting, bows, guns, and balistics. Oh yeah I just bought a reloading press could you show me how to use it?


----------



## Huskytree

*By the way*

The picture under my screen name isn't really me or my bow, and the elk is fake.

Edit: Not really dead because we know from your great knowledge bows and arrows are not effecient at killing.


----------



## tree md

You know, Johnny U's post is indicative of many of the posts in the climbers forum. I mean really, it is obvious that he knows nothing of wildlife and nothing about hunting. I mean really Johnny U, clue us in, ever try to get close enough to a deer to get a shot with a bow??? Didn't think so. If you had you would know it is very hard to do and you have obviously not done so. 

Same with the climbing forum. I mean, you cannot fake what you do not know so why even go there and post Some BS that anyone who is real is going to sniff out and call you on. I mean really, if you do not know about something why not just keep you mouth shut...

Mods, clean up on isle 4...


----------



## Johny Utah

Huskytree said:


> Animals don't go into shock hence why they can survive a lot longer then we can from not fatal hits.
> 
> Hmmm you really don't have a clue. So you are saying that a bullet to the hind quarter is better then an arrow to the hind quarter? Bullet is going to smash bone, arrow is at best going to penetrate bone and heal over.
> 
> You know nothing of ballistics and it clearly shows, as you also know nothing about hunting period.
> 
> Stick to wood or maybe milking your cows because you don't have a clue of what you are talking about on a hunting thread.



You don't have to be a snapper head about it. Anybody who puts a shot in the hind quarters doesn't know what they are doing. Hunting has piss all to do with ballistics and the average hunter. Any idiot can buy a hunting license and go shoot at anything that moves. I'm Leary of being in the bush during hunting season for fear of being shot by accident by some trigger happy city slicker. Why would I choose to know much about hunting when I don't hunt and never have. I prefer target shooting it's more of a challenge.


----------



## Johny Utah

Huskytree said:


> Not too many bows these days that don't get complete pass thru's. Some lighter draw bows and traditional bows. Most modern compounds will give complete pass thru's with a good sharp broadhead. But you know everything already so I don't need to tell you that either. Ignorance is Bliss!:bang: :bang:



No I don't know everything and I never said I did, that was you guys that dreamed up that myth.


----------



## Johny Utah

Huskytree said:


> What the hell do I know? I don't hunt, fish, shoot guns or bows. Never mind Johnie boy your right! I'll get back to my movie opcorn:. I look forward to learning so much from you and your vast knowledge of hunting, bows, guns, and balistics. Oh yeah I just bought a reloading press could you show me how to use it?



I wouldn't have a clue how to use one of those. I would like for somebody to show me how to reload. So please don't put words in my mouth.


----------



## beerman6

:msp_ohmy: more of a challenge?

explain please.


----------



## alleyyooper

The buck I shot this year with my shot gun had been shot from behind it the way I read the wound channel in its right front leg. It also I figure was at an extream range because the 12ga. slug was still lodged in the leg just below the knee.

Just this morning I watched another deer limp out of the green field to lay on the side of the hill in our pines. Looking at it with the Binocs I saw the left front leg was flopping around on it. Now I am not saying it had a bad left front leg from a gun shot because it could have been hit by a car. A arrow didn't do that to the deer. As for the car/truck hit I highly doubt that too since our road has became a dead end we don't have the crazy lake people flying down the road with a cell phone glued to their ear. 

Just about every night many times after legal shooting hours some one is shooting north of me in the green field( green this year any way) the strange thing is you see and hear the shot but never any one out there with a flash lite or any means to find a shot deer let alone field dress one out there.

 Al


----------



## jdc123

Johny Utah said:


> You don't have to be a snapper head about it. Anybody who puts a shot in the hind quarters doesn't know what they are doing. Hunting has piss all to do with ballistics and the average hunter. Any idiot can buy a hunting license and go shoot at anything that moves. I'm Leary of being in the bush during hunting season for fear of being shot by accident by some trigger happy city slicker. Why would I choose to know much about hunting when I don't hunt and never have. I prefer target shooting it's more of a challenge.



Once again a non-hunter trying to tell hunters how to operate. I'll leave it at this; I'm gonna bowhunt as long as it's legal and I don't really care who likes it or not.


----------



## Johny Utah

jdc123 said:


> Once again a non-hunter trying to tell hunters how to operate. I'll leave it at this; I'm gonna bowhunt as long as it's legal and I don't really care who likes it or not.




congrats good for you:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Johny Utah

beerman6 said:


> :msp_ohmy: more of a challenge?
> 
> explain please.



what's to explain it's pretty self explanatory if you are into target shooting in a serious way. I know a guy who teaches his students to plink quarters at 800 yards for sniper training. That's impressive.


----------



## fubar2

I spend time in the woods acting Ninja like with a recurve on occasion.


----------



## Huskytree

Johny Utah said:


> what's to explain it's pretty self explanatory if you are into target shooting in a serious way. I know a guy who teaches his students to plink quarters at 800 yards for sniper training. That's impressive.



Oh yeah whats his name?


----------



## cuttingintime

Any reason to be in the woods with stick an string is good by me, getting older thanking about a crossbow for next season.


----------



## Johny Utah

Huskytree said:


> Oh yeah whats his name?



officer Stewart of the Oklahoma police dept. many people on this site know of him.:msp_smile: He was a US marine in the Gulf War. I hope that answers your smart ass comment.


----------



## alleyyooper

Ya'l are putting to much effort in justifying bow hunting. It needs no justifcation at all. The great spirit put critters, grains, veggies and fruit on this earth to feed man and woman. To harvest the critters he did not allow the invention of a gun first. First was the club then the spearand soon afterwards a bow and arrow. The gun came along well after wards probably by some one who smelled badand could not harvest acritter with a stick and string. Some of that type also be came vegans because it hurt their feelings to have to buy meat.

 Al


----------



## Huskytree

*Johnie boy*

Thats pretty funny! I am still laughing. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tree md

Johny Utah said:


> officer Stewart of the Oklahoma police dept. many people on this site know of him.:msp_smile: He was a US marine in the Gulf War. I hope that answers your smart ass comment.



Stew is a good guy... And an avid bowhunter. 

Tell him md says hello.


----------



## Johny Utah

Huskytree said:


> Thats pretty funny! I am still laughing. :hmm3grin2orange:



You don't get out much do you, are you always this big of an idiot in public? For the last time, I don't have a problem with hunting, as long as animals don't suffer a painful death. People eat meat and I get that, I eat meat too. Hunting is also needed to keep animal populations in check, I get that. You are making a big deal about nothing. I have only shot a bow indoors at a target and I sucked bad at it. If you like hunting with a bow that's great, to each his own. Now please stop acting like a child.


----------



## Huskytree

*Good Guy*

I don't know the guy but I am sure he is a good guy, He's a Marine! There aren't to many people running around that can shoot 1MOA groups @ 800 yards. But I am still laughing that you haven't a clue to realize he is still and always will be a Marine!


----------



## Huskytree

*acting like a child?*

I am not the one talking out my azz about something I have zero clue of such as yourself. Nor do I need to name drop and make claims for other people. Lets talk about childish!


----------



## Tree Pig

Huskytree said:


> Nothing wrong with passing on immature bucks to let them mature. I can respect that.



Ive tried antler soup it taste like ####... if dont have spots Im eating it.


----------



## Tree Pig

Johny Utah said:


> what's to explain it's pretty self explanatory if you are into target shooting in a serious way. I know a guy who teaches his students to plink quarters at 800 yards for sniper training. That's impressive.



Bull#### even if he is shooting a rifle that is 1/2" MOA at 800 yards under perfect condition he is going to be holding a 4" group at best anything other then that is luck... unless he is superhuman or shooting some gay ass bench rifle. If you dont hunt why would you even come in to this thread other then to be an #######. Neg rep time


----------



## capetrees

I live to bow hunt and actually just came back in from an antler search/scouting adventure. Shot a Martin for years and thought I was a pretty good shot, fairly siccessful. Got a Mathews Z7 last season and though I didn't have anything in range, I guarantee it's going down. This thing puts me on target every time. 3" groups out to 40 yards. Crazy fast.

As far as Johnny Utah, if you don't hunt and don't care that people hunt, why did you enter a comment in here only to find yourself in way too deep? You obviously have no clue what you're talkling about at any level regarding hunting and shouldn't be in this thread at all. Anyone that bow hunts is a much more qualified and capable hunter that ANY gun hunter and there are FAR more injured deer in the woods as a result of a gunshot rather than an arrow. Pain and suffering? Take a look sometime at a skinned carcass of a gunshot deer compared to a bow shot deer. Impact damage to the gun shot deer far exceeds any trauma an arrow inflicts. Regardless of how they die, it's not going to be comfortable but from what I've seen over the past 20 years, deer shot with an arrow die more comfortably and with less suffering.


----------



## Huskytree

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Ive tried antler soup it taste like ####... if dont have spots Im eating it.



You don't put the right spices into it!:angry2:

I already gave that jackwagon a neg rep.


----------



## tree md

capetrees said:


> I live to bow hunt and actually just came back in from an antler search/scouting adventure. Shot a Martin for years and thought I was a pretty good shot, fairly siccessful. Got a Mathews Z7 last season and though I didn't have anything in range, I guarantee it's going down. This thing puts me on target every time. 3" groups out to 40 yards. Crazy fast.
> 
> As far as Johnny Utah, if you don't hunt and don't care that people hunt, why did you enter a comment in here only to find yourself in way too deep? You obviously have no clue what you're talkling about at any level regarding hunting and shouldn't be in this thread at all. Anyone that bow hunts is a much more qualified and capable hunter that ANY gun hunter and there are FAR more injured deer in the woods as a result of a gunshot rather than an arrow. Pain and suffering? Take a look sometime at a skinned carcass of a gunshot deer compared to a bow shot deer. Impact damage to the gun shot deer far exceeds any trauma an arrow inflicts. Regardless of how they die, it's not going to be comfortable but from what I've seen over the past 20 years, deer shot with an arrow die more comfortably and with less suffering.



As far as pain and suffering, deer never even feel a well placed shot. I have double lunged them, had them walk 10 feet and collapse dead without even know they had been shot.

Ever been hit by a blade or cut bad? I took a good chunk out of my knee with my 044 about a month and a half ago and never even knew I had been cut. At first i thought that the stump had just come off and hit me. The I thought about it and decided to look down and see if my saw had hit me. Sure enough, I was cut to the bone. You body goes in to shock when you experience trauma and so does a deer's.


----------



## climberjones

I dont understand i thought the original poster asked something like how many bowhunters we got here !Not who doesnt like bowhunters or will some body give me a break down on all thats wrong with bow hunting!Geeeeeeeez if you didnt see this ##it coming then you prolly want to stay clear of the commercial tree care forum those guys will eat you alive!!!!!:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Huskytree

*Tree MD*

deer (animals) don't go into shock like people do. Not saying they don't get some effects of it but not full blown shock like people do.


----------



## capetrees

Speaking of dying ...

Every animal out there will die somehow and usually, due to some weakness or dumb move, will end up a meal to a preditor. About ten minutes ago, I heard a horrendous sound outside. Apparently two or more coyotes just got a deer in my neighbors yard. The screams from the animal were nasty. So tell me, a sharp cold blade slicing through with very little pain with probably a slow fade as a deer dies or be eaten alive in the dark by two or more wild animals for 10 minutes?


----------



## Tree Pig

Huskytree said:


> deer (animals) don't go into shock like people do. Not saying they don't get some effects of it but not full blown shock like people do.



I have to disagree with you here ask any Vet a pet (cat or dog) can go in to full blown shock from loss of blood so I doubt a deer would be much different.


----------



## Johny Utah

Huskytree said:


> I don't know the guy but I am sure he is a good guy, He's a Marine! There aren't to many people running around that can shoot 1MOA groups @ 800 yards. But I am still laughing that you haven't a clue to realize he is still and always will be a Marine!



he is not an active marine anymore, there now quit your whining.


----------



## Johny Utah

Huskytree said:


> I am not the one talking out my azz about something I have zero clue of such as yourself. Nor do I need to name drop and make claims for other people. Lets talk about childish!




I see you realize why I called you a child. You speak as if hunting is a science. Far from the truth my misguided friend.


----------



## Johny Utah

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Bull#### even if he is shooting a rifle that is 1/2" MOA at 800 yards under perfect condition he is going to be holding a 4" group at best anything other then that is luck... unless he is superhuman or shooting some gay ass bench rifle. If you dont hunt why would you even come in to this thread other then to be an #######. Neg rep time




That's real mature, neg rep for someone who has an alternative opinion to your obvious god complex. I am not personally attacking anybody here so there is no need to neg rep anybody. Difference of opinion is a fact of life, the sooner you deal with that the less stressful your life will be.


----------



## Johny Utah

capetrees said:


> I live to bow hunt and actually just came back in from an antler search/scouting adventure. Shot a Martin for years and thought I was a pretty good shot, fairly siccessful. Got a Mathews Z7 last season and though I didn't have anything in range, I guarantee it's going down. This thing puts me on target every time. 3" groups out to 40 yards. Crazy fast.
> 
> As far as Johnny Utah, if you don't hunt and don't care that people hunt, why did you enter a comment in here only to find yourself in way too deep? You obviously have no clue what you're talkling about at any level regarding hunting and shouldn't be in this thread at all. Anyone that bow hunts is a much more qualified and capable hunter that ANY gun hunter and there are FAR more injured deer in the woods as a result of a gunshot rather than an arrow. Pain and suffering? Take a look sometime at a skinned carcass of a gunshot deer compared to a bow shot deer. Impact damage to the gun shot deer far exceeds any trauma an arrow inflicts. Regardless of how they die, it's not going to be comfortable but from what I've seen over the past 20 years, deer shot with an arrow die more comfortably and with less suffering.



I will have to take your word on that one because I am not a hunter. Every member has the right to join in on whatever thread they like. Difference of opinion is what makes this site interesting and full of knowledge. I don't know why you feel the need to be so hostile just because somebody doesn't agree with you. Like I said before, I am not attacking people, I am engaging conversation that obviously strikes a nerve with some people. For the record you have no idea how much I might know about hunting even if I don't hunt. So don't assume I brought a knife to a gun fight here.:msp_smile:


----------



## Johny Utah

capetrees said:


> Speaking of dying ...
> 
> Every animal out there will die somehow and usually, due to some weakness or dumb move, will end up a meal to a preditor. About ten minutes ago, I heard a horrendous sound outside. Apparently two or more coyotes just got a deer in my neighbors yard. The screams from the animal were nasty. So tell me, a sharp cold blade slicing through with very little pain with probably a slow fade as a deer dies or be eaten alive in the dark by two or more wild animals for 10 minutes?



I agree with you nature is not pretty sometimes, but that's how it has worked for millions of years. Why are you people getting so worked up over this? I am the one against bow hunting not you guys.:msp_smile:


----------



## Tree Pig

Johny Utah said:


> That's real mature, neg rep for someone who has an alternative opinion to your obvious god complex. I am not personally attacking anybody here so there is no need to neg rep anybody. Difference of opinion is a fact of life, the sooner you deal with that the less stressful your life will be.



the neg rep is because you came in here just to start trouble... The thread was not titled "Hey What do You Think About Hunting" you very easily could have avoided the thread but instead you had to be an instigator now the thread is totally off topic.

Talk about being childish though, I gave you a neg for a solid reason but you like a CHILD rep me back with that comment like a 4 year old playing tag. Funny thing is bowhunting probably cause less trauma and pain then you and your buddies taking a sledge hammer or 22 to the head of one of their cattle when the time comes.


----------



## beerman6

Johny Utah said:


> what's to explain it's pretty self explanatory if you are into target shooting in a serious way. I know a guy who teaches his students to plink quarters at 800 yards for sniper training. That's impressive.



Impressive,yep I'll give you that.

The quarter cant see,smell or hear you PLUS it's not able to move at any given time.

More challenging goes to the bow hunters


----------



## alleyyooper

Either you hunt or you don't hunt? You really should keep your post on file so you can look up the lies you tell.
Stick to your cows and they may teach you something so you really know something about some thing.

 Al


----------



## capetrees

"For the record you have no idea how much I might know about hunting even if I don't hunt. So don't assume I brought a knife to a gun fight here. "

You told us all that you don't hunt. How or why would you know so much about it if you don't participate? Most of what we know is based on first hand "doing", not reading books or listening to others. If you think I'm attacking you, I am. I'm crazy sick of the whiny bunny huggers spouting BS rhetoric about something they know nothing about nor do they support in any way the outdoors they allegedly love so much. For all that you may claim you know about hunting, there SOOOOO much you don't know. Get a clue.


----------



## Johny Utah

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> the neg rep is because you came in here just to start trouble... The thread was not titled "Hey What do You Think About Hunting" you very easily could have avoided the thread but instead you had to be an instigator now the thread is totally off topic.
> 
> Talk about being childish though, I gave you a neg for a solid reason but you like a CHILD rep me back with that comment like a 4 year old playing tag. Funny thing is bowhunting probably cause less trauma and pain then you and your buddies taking a sledge hammer or 22 to the head of one of their cattle when the time comes.



There are animal cruelty rules that frown upon that. Best way to put down a cow is with a .22 to the head in the exact spot, they drop instantly no suffering. We very seldom use stock prods on them, they are treated like pets. Yes I could have avoided the thread but I chose to participate.


----------



## Tree Pig

Johny Utah said:


> There are animal cruelty rules that frown upon that. Best way to put down a cow is with a .22 to the head in the exact spot, they drop instantly no suffering. We very seldom use stock prods on them, they are treated like pets. Yes I could have avoided the thread but I chose to participate.



No you chose to agitate. Who says they dont suffer? I would bet a pay check that you have seen more then one shot fail and not put the animal down. If you say any different your a down right liar.


----------



## Huskytree

*sorry*



Stihl-O-Matic said:


> I have to disagree with you here ask any Vet a pet (cat or dog) can go in to full blown shock from loss of blood so I doubt a deer would be much different.



That isn't shock. That is the stages of dying. Ask any Vet if a dog can take a stick to the chest and make it over an hour away to medical help. I will give you a perfect example, Tip Top Molly was an English Pointer running the best Field Trial of her life. She was at a full speed run, a slight dip in the terrian and a 1" stick that was coming off a log laying on the ground. It impaled her chest hitting part of her heart and lung. She was taken to a vet once out of the field trial grounds total time was from start to getting to the vet was 1:15 minutes. The only care she had was them stopping the bleeding with compresion. She never went into shock a human would have been in shock long before that. Like I said they get some symptoms of shock but animals don't go into shock like people do. I have a very good friend that is a vet, he is my dogs vet, he is a hunter and competitive shooter, and one of the most respected Vets in New England. You can choose to believe what you want but I believe in medical facts by those that have a total understanding and education of the facts. I can give factual not opinions of other animals and hunting cases that can back it up. How about a friend in Colorado Elk hunting the rifle season. Shoots a big 6X6 Bull elk. They are quartering the animal and see there is a arrow shaft about 3" with a broadhead smack in the middle of the Elks heart totally healed over. No wounds indicating that it was fresh. The only wound on the animal was the bullet entering point. So again if they went into shock like people do that animal would have died from shock if not by the arrow in the heart. I read a lot on ballistics, on battle ground and crime scene forensics. LA PD I believe 1986, bank robbery. Perp takes off on foot and hides inside a conventient store cooler, ( behind the soda racks). First officer enters the store and is shot in the leg just above the knee. Officer goes into shock pretty much on the spot. Second office enters and is taking fire at which point his only concern is getting officer number 1 out of there. After only 5 minutes the office is near death. He was saved and they estimated that even a minute or so more would have cost him his life. Also with shock not all people are effected the same, medically proven.


----------



## Tree Pig

Huskytree said:


> That isn't shock. That is the stages of dying. Ask any Vet if a dog can take a stick to the chest and make it over an hour away to medical help. I will give you a perfect example, Tip Top Molly was an English Pointer running the best Field Trial of her life. She was at a full speed run, a slight dip in the terrian and a 1" stick that was coming off a log laying on the ground. It impaled her chest hitting part of her heart and lung. She was taken to a vet once out of the field trial grounds total time was from start to getting to the vet was 1:15 minutes. The only care she had was them stopping the bleeding with compresion. She never went into shock a human would have been in shock long before that. Like I said they get some symptoms of shock but animals don't go into shock like people do. I have a very good friend that is a vet, he is my dogs vet, he is a hunter and competitive shooter, and one of the most respected Vets in New England. You can choose to believe what you want but I believe in medical facts by those that have a total understanding and education of the facts. I can give factual not opinions of other animals and hunting cases that can back it up. How about a friend in Colorado Elk hunting the rifle season. Shoots a big 6X6 Bull elk. They are quartering the animal and see there is a arrow shaft about 3" with a broadhead smack in the middle of the Elks heart totally healed over. No wounds indicating that it was fresh. The only wound on the animal was the bullet entering point. So again if they went into shock like people do that animal would have died from shock if not by the arrow in the heart. I read a lot on ballistics, on battle ground and crime scene forensics. LA PD I believe 1986, bank robbery. Perp takes off on foot and hides inside a conventient store cooler, ( behind the soda racks). First officer enters the store and is shot in the leg just above the knee. Officer goes into shock pretty much on the spot. Second office enters and is taking fire at which point his only concern is getting officer number 1 out of there. After only 5 minutes the office is near death. He was saved and they estimated that even a minute or so more would have cost him his life. Also with shock not all people are effected the same, medically proven.



this is just one example but its shock 



> Shock is extremely serious to pets -- it's the number one killer in accidents. Shock is a reaction to heavy internal or external bleeding, or any serious injury that "scares" the body; for example, a large wound or amputation with heavy blood loss. To compensate for the loss, the heart beats faster; this keeps the blood pressure from falling. The blood vessels that supply the outside of the body narrow. This conserves blood so that vital organs of the body continue to receive their normal blood supply.
> 
> However, if there is heavy blood loss or other serious injury, the body overreacts and causes a pooling of blood in the internal organs. This can cause death due to a drop in external blood pressure and possible oxygen starvation of the brain. Some of the signs for shock to look for are pale or white gums, rapid heartbeat, faint heartbeat, rapid breathing, and below normal temperature (feels cold).


----------



## Huskytree

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> this is just one example but its shock



Shock does not require blood loss. Fact

So that alone faults whatever source you used to referrence.


----------



## Johny Utah

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> No you chose to agitate. Who says they dont suffer? I would bet a pay check that you have seen more then one shot fail and not put the animal down. If you say any different your a down right liar.



You ask any cattle producer about a .22 to the head and they will tell you the same thing, it's the best way to put the animal down and preserve the meat and the hide for consumption. Vet bills are expensive to put an animal down, the vets even tell you just to shoot them.
You can't eat the meat of an animal who is injected with toxins to put it down.


----------



## Johny Utah

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> No you chose to agitate. Who says they dont suffer? I would bet a pay check that you have seen more then one shot fail and not put the animal down. If you say any different your a down right liar.




If you want to see an animal suffer take a trip to the local slaughter house where they process pigs. They kill pigs by sticking them in the heart while alive so the heart pumps the blood out faster from the pig while it still beats. that is evil. I don't eat pork by the way.


----------



## Tree Pig

Huskytree said:


> Shock does not require blood loss. Fact
> 
> So that alone faults whatever source you used to referrence.



Negative sir... shock is shock no matter what the cause. Animals may not suffer shock for all the same reasons but it does not make it any less a state of shock. There is TONS of info on pets and shock all over the net.


----------



## Huskytree

*Like I orginally stated*

Animals don't get the same shock that people do. Not saying that they are 100% free from shock but they have a much higher tolenance then people do for lack of a better word. I am no DR or Vet and don't claim to be. But what I do know from reading and first hand knowledge is that animals can and do survive things that would put humans into shock and or kill instantly. 

Fact is there would be many many dead deer each hunting season if they were effected by shock like people are. I have recover more deer then I can count that had been shot by both bow and gun and also car accidents that deer have survived. Plenty enough wound and trama to cause shock and tempatures that would be very condosive for shock (hunting season Fall cooler to cold tempatures). Somehow they have made it thru some serious sh_t that would clearly kill a human. I am not here to try to change someones opinion you can believe what you want to. However I have years of life experiances that say different and have read many books and reports that support my knowledge.


----------



## Huskytree

*Oh yeah I forgot*



Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Negative sir... shock is shock no matter what the cause. Animals may not suffer shock for all the same reasons but it does not make it any less a state of shock. There is TONS of info on pets and shock all over the net.



If its on the internet it has to be true!


----------



## Tree Pig

Johny Utah said:


> If you want to see an animal suffer take a trip to the local slaughter house where they process pigs. They kill pigs by sticking them in the heart while alive so the heart pumps the blood out faster from the pig while it still beats. that is evil. I don't eat pork by the way.



Whats the problem sounds like entertainment to me.


----------



## Tree Pig

Huskytree said:


> If its on the internet it has to be true!



No but I do believe the Vet that taught me how to treat my dog for shock in Military Working Dog School.

SHOCK
Shock in the canine patient will present as it does in
the human patient. A shocky dog will have tachycardia
and a weak/thready pulse, may have changes in mentation,
and can exhibit pallor and increased CRT. Potential
confounding factors for the HCP in assessing mucous
membrane color and CRT are that the oral mucosa in some
dogs may be highly pigmented. Try to find a portion of
the gingiva or mucosal surface of the lip that is pink when
checking CRT and color. In dogs with completely black
(due to pigmentation) oral mucosa, which is rare, assess
color by looking at the conjunctiva of the eyes. Cool
clammy skin is not as well appreciated in the dog due to its
hair coat, though the feet may subjectively feel cooler than
normal.
Shock in the dog can be caused by the same things that
cause shock in humans and symptomatic treatment is also
generally the same, primarily treatment of the underlying
cause. Type of fluid(s) used will depend on severity of
shock. Compensated shock can be addressed with crystalloids
only, but if decompensation is occurring or has occurred,
use of colloids and/or hypertonic saline can be
used. Fluid rates can be found in the section on gastric dilatation-
volvulus.

source 
http://timemilitary.files.wordpress.com/2011/05/vogelsang_dog.pdf


----------



## Huskytree

*Was that the same guy*

That told you Kimbers are junk?


----------



## Tree Pig

Huskytree said:


> That told you Kimbers are junk?



nope but he was right too, and Vet was a she, female Army Major... its okay to admit you are wrong some times.


----------



## Huskytree

*You are going to have to come up with a lot more then that*

I have witnessed to many things that contradict what you are trying to sell me. Both first hand and in reading. Lets see two things in the military I have very little trust of Dr. and lawyers. Again first hand knowledge.


----------



## Tree Pig

Huskytree said:


> I have witnessed to many things that contradict what you are trying to sell me. Both first hand and in reading. Lets see two things in the military I have very little trust of Dr. and lawyers. Again first hand knowledge.



You forgot about your recruiter.


----------



## mconner

*bow hunter*

C'mon guys! Let's not get too sidetracked here! I clicked on this post because i'm a fellow bowhunter and wanted to contribute, but i gotta say, most of the content is haste and arguements!

I'm an avid bow hunter and 3d shooter. I started bow hunting because i lost that feeling of excitement while rifle hunting... I think most of you bow hunters know exactly what i'm talking about! It's a feeling like no other; You've done your preparations; scent control, playing the wind, know the terrain, set up in the most favorable geographical areas that game use..... 
It's all about that feeling you get from start to finish; the heart racing, arms shaking feeling!!!!!!!!!!
I think it's so rewarding because as a bow hunter, the game is up in your face, often within 50 yards! A mature buck or old doe has lived as long as they have for one reason! They don't take chances! Their nose, eyes and ears are working overtime and one tiny mistake by you (me),and their gone! What a rush!


----------



## Huskytree

*Recruiters*



Stihl-O-Matic said:


> You forgot about your recruiter.





Neah he never lied to me. Not disclosing something that wasn't asked isn't a lie. 

Oh shet I think my dog is in shock! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Tree Pig

Huskytree said:


> Neah he never lied to me. Not disclosing something that wasn't asked isn't a lie.
> 
> Oh shet I think my dog is in shock! :hmm3grin2orange:



Thats what you told me last time I caught you giving her "Mouth to Mouth" cough cough


----------



## Huskytree

*How about this guy*

I am pretty sure he died of a broken heart, lung, and leg. If he had shock it wasn't much because he was DRT.


----------



## Huskytree

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Thats what you told me last time I caught you giving her "Mouth to Mouth" cough cough



She loves Peanut butter!


----------



## bore_pig

Wow, did this ever turn into 6 pages of ####. What a waste of time.


----------



## Huskytree

*Oh*

So your time is just as cheap as our time! 

So do you bowhunt or just waste time? I am good at both.


----------



## Johny Utah

capetrees said:


> "For the record you have no idea how much I might know about hunting even if I don't hunt. So don't assume I brought a knife to a gun fight here. "
> 
> You told us all that you don't hunt. How or why would you know so much about it if you don't participate? Most of what we know is based on first hand "doing", not reading books or listening to others. If you think I'm attacking you, I am. I'm crazy sick of the whiny bunny huggers spouting BS rhetoric about something they know nothing about nor do they support in any way the outdoors they allegedly love so much. For all that you may claim you know about hunting, there SOOOOO much you don't know. Get a clue.



yes there is a lot I don't know about hunting. I'm not a tree huger either.


----------



## Johny Utah

capetrees said:


> "For the record you have no idea how much I might know about hunting even if I don't hunt. So don't assume I brought a knife to a gun fight here. "
> 
> You told us all that you don't hunt. How or why would you know so much about it if you don't participate? Most of what we know is based on first hand "doing", not reading books or listening to others. If you think I'm attacking you, I am. I'm crazy sick of the whiny bunny huggers spouting BS rhetoric about something they know nothing about nor do they support in any way the outdoors they allegedly love so much. For all that you may claim you know about hunting, there SOOOOO much you don't know. Get a clue.



Why are you such an angry person? There are a lot of things in this world that people are not going to agree on, it's life deal with it.


----------



## capetrees

I'm not an angry guy by any means. Quite the contrary. I just don't have time for ignorance. Had you said you don't understand why people hunt or what the attraction is, I would say I don't really know either. It's something you're born with. Nobody else in my family hunts, I'm the first generation. Can't explain it. But what you did is ramble on about what is ethical or not and have nothing to back it up. Give someone with an opinion like yours an inch, and they take it for miles. I just don't need to clean up miles of BS to clear an issue that i do have first hand knowledge of. 

Hunt with someone for a season and see what it's all about. Then have some insight and see if your commentary is the same. I doubt it will be. Bowhunters are the elite of all the hunters, regardless of what they shoot. Ask any gun hunter and they will always say they have huge respect for the bowhunter.


----------



## tree md

mconner said:


> C'mon guys! Let's not get too sidetracked here! I clicked on this post because i'm a fellow bowhunter and wanted to contribute, but i gotta say, most of the content is haste and arguements!
> 
> I'm an avid bow hunter and 3d shooter. I started bow hunting because i lost that feeling of excitement while rifle hunting... I think most of you bow hunters know exactly what i'm talking about! It's a feeling like no other; You've done your preparations; scent control, playing the wind, know the terrain, set up in the most favorable geographical areas that game use.....
> It's all about that feeling you get from start to finish; the heart racing, arms shaking feeling!!!!!!!!!!
> I think it's so rewarding because as a bow hunter, the game is up in your face, often within 50 yards! A mature buck or old doe has lived as long as they have for one reason! They don't take chances! Their nose, eyes and ears are working overtime and one tiny mistake by you (me),and their gone! What a rush!



That is why I love it as well. Bow hunting is more about the preparation and really HUNTING to get close enough for the shot than rifle hunting. Not that I have any problems with rifle hunters. I wish they just wouldn't make so much dam noise in my deer woods.

As far as animal's and human's pain threshold. I believe animals have a much higher pain threshold and I don't really believe they experience pain as we do. I believe they are suited with a higher threshold as a defense and survival mechanism. And I do not believe they experience shock in the same manner we do. I watched a woman die of shock after a car accident a few years back. We had pulled her out of the back seat and although she was disoriented and semi conscious, appeared to be OK. We went to work trying to get the guy out of the front passenger seat as he was trapped by the collapsed dashboard and the car was on fire. He was totally unconscious but alive. I had completely forgotten about the woman as I worked to get the guy out. After I got him out the firemen got there and was giving the woman oxygen on the side of the road. She died right there on the road from shock. It really shook me up. I figured she had made it though but I was very wrong. I know that would not have caused most animals to die. 

I do believe animals experience shock and to different degrees. Ever shoot a rabbit and hit him in the hind quarter with one piece of buckshot and see him die? I have. Ever hit a deer in the scapula just above and behind the shoulder with a well placed rifle shot and watch him hit the ground before the sound of the shot even registers with you? I believe this is also a case of shock.


----------



## Johny Utah

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Whats the problem sounds like entertainment to me.


, 

Simple things amuse simple minded individuals.


----------



## Johny Utah

capetrees said:


> I'm not an angry guy by any means. Quite the contrary. I just don't have time for ignorance. Had you said you don't understand why people hunt or what the attraction is, I would say I don't really know either. It's something you're born with. Nobody else in my family hunts, I'm the first generation. Can't explain it. But what you did is ramble on about what is ethical or not and have nothing to back it up. Give someone with an opinion like yours an inch, and they take it for miles. I just don't need to clean up miles of BS to clear an issue that i do have first hand knowledge of.
> 
> Hunt with someone for a season and see what it's all about. Then have some insight and see if your commentary is the same. I doubt it will be. Bowhunters are the elite of all the hunters, regardless of what they shoot. Ask any gun hunter and they will always say they have huge respect for the bowhunter.



I would not want to hunt for fear of accidentally being shot by somebody after the same animal as me. A stray high power bullet can easily travel 3 miles, I don't trust everybody else out there. I like target shooting better because it's safer IMHO. I don't find killing things to be very exciting. If I need to eat I go to the store and buy food. I have a question for you. How do you kosher kill a pig? I know the answer do you? I know a lot more about animals and how to humanely kill them then you guys give me credit for. I am not pulling your leg about killing a cow with a .22, you just need to know the sweet spot. The cow feels nothing because it dies instantly and drops on the spot right in front of you. The old way of killing livestock was by using a slaughter hammer. It was basically a sledge hammer with a spring loaded point on the head. When you smack the animal in the head the spring pin would let go and puncture the skull. They don't approve of that anymore for obvious reasons.


----------



## bowtechmadman

JU so why did you feel the need to chime in on this thread? I think the title was pretty clear "How many bow hunters we got here?" I'm assuming you jumped in just to derail and to get your kicks pissing w/ others discussing their hobby. Do us all a favor and stick to the threads that are up your alley...target shooting and grocery shopping. The rest of us could really give two ####s w/ why you think it's inhumane to kill animals, in my opinion it's a helluva lot more humane to feed my family from the woods and lakes than a slaughter house.
Sorry gang I just couldn't take it anymore.


----------



## beerman6

I shoot a old (1992 I think) Pro-Line,Point Blank one of if not the fastest shooter of that time.I havent hunted in years but I still love to shoot.


----------



## Johny Utah

bowtechmadman said:


> JU so why did you feel the need to chime in on this thread? I think the title was pretty clear "How many bow hunters we got here?" I'm assuming you jumped in just to derail and to get your kicks pissing w/ others discussing their hobby. Do us all a favor and stick to the threads that are up your alley...target shooting and grocery shopping. The rest of us could really give two ####s w/ why you think it's inhumane to kill animals, in my opinion it's a helluva lot more humane to feed my family from the woods and lakes than a slaughter house.
> Sorry gang I just couldn't take it anymore.




Who in their right mind would start a grocery shopping thread? So I guess I shouldn't tell you what we do with old horses up here, they taste yummy. You can find horse meat on the store shelves if you know what you are looking for. Oh I'm sorry that should be in the grocery thread. Well with feeding your family from the bush you better be careful what you eat because there are some bad diseases out there in those wild animals. Chronic wasting disease in deer under the microscope looks the same as BSE in cows Scrapies in sheep and Creutzfeldt–Jakob disease in humans. So happy hunting boys.:biggrin:


----------



## bowtechmadman

Why do I get the feeling that the resident dairy farmer johnny also raises sheep?


----------



## Johny Utah

bowtechmadman said:


> Why do I get the feeling that the resident dairy farmer johnny also raises sheep?



Nope don't raise sheep but there are some pigs and laying hens.


----------



## Jwalker1911

Johny Utah said:


> I would not want to hunt for fear of accidentally being shot by somebody after the same animal as me. A stray high power bullet can easily travel 3 miles, I don't trust everybody else out there. I like target shooting better because it's safer IMHO. I don't find killing things to be very exciting. If I need to eat I go to the store and buy food. I have a question for you. How do you kosher kill a pig? I know the answer do you? I know a lot more about animals and how to humanely kill them then you guys give me credit for. I am not pulling your leg about killing a cow with a .22, you just need to know the sweet spot. The cow feels nothing because it dies instantly and drops on the spot right in front of you. The old way of killing livestock was by using a slaughter hammer. It was basically a sledge hammer with a spring loaded point on the head. When you smack the animal in the head the spring pin would let go and puncture the skull. They don't approve of that anymore for obvious reasons.



Long time listener,first time caller........you cannot kosher kill a pig....a pig is not kosher.....a chistmas ham wont make its way into a jewish household if they are kosher


----------



## Johny Utah

Jwalker1911 said:


> Long time listener,first time caller........you cannot kosher kill a pig....a pig is not kosher.....a chistmas ham wont make its way into a jewish household if they are kosher



Very good, I'm impressed, at least somebody around here knows what they are talking about, or did you use Google to cheat?:msp_smile:


----------



## Jwalker1911

I am a bowhunter, both my daughter and I shoot Hoyt gear. I mainly hunt turkeys, but also have killed many whitetails,several hogs as well as coyotes and bobcats.


----------



## capetrees

bowtechmadman said:


> Why do I get the feeling that the resident dairy farmer johnny also raises sheep?



I think he hugs parrots.


----------



## tree md

Johny Utah said:


> Who in their right mind would start a grocery shopping thread? So I guess I shouldn't tell you what we do with old horses up here, they taste yummy. You can find horse meat on the store shelves if you know what you are looking for. Oh I'm sorry that should be in the grocery thread. Well with feeding your family from the bush you better be careful what you eat because there are some bad diseases out there in those wild animals. Chronic wasting disease in deer under the microscope looks the same as BSE in cows Scrapies in sheep and Creutzfeldt–Jakob disease in humans. So happy hunting boys.:biggrin:



Get your facts straight Johnny U. There has been no documented cases of any animal transmitting CWD to any human. If you think so, put your money where you mouth is and reference a viable source on the matter... Or any animal to human spread of disease through properly stored, processed, cooked game. You won't because you can't... However, you can reference many cases of Salmonella due to contaminated vegetables...


----------



## Jwalker1911

Johny Utah said:


> Very good, I'm impressed, at least somebody around here knows what they are talking about, or did you use Google to cheat?:msp_smile:



No cheating lol Ive welded in several food grade plants as well as packing houses so you kinda pick things up over the years


----------



## 2strokenut

this is my Favourite head View attachment 225427
what yours


----------



## beerman6

2strokenut said:


> this is my Favourite head View attachment 225427
> what yours


When I hunted I used the old ThunderHead 100's


----------



## bowtechmadman

It's not my favorite type of head (but then my favorite type of head wouldn't work so well killing deer). I use NAP Spitfires


----------



## Huskytree

*Broad heads*

RazorTricks, you can spend more or less but can't get better!


----------



## Jwalker1911

100 gr Muzzy 3-blade has killed everything for me, my dad still hunts with a bear recurve and sharpens his fixed blade heads


----------



## Huskytree

*Muzzy's*

I shot Muzzy's forever until SlickTricks came along. Muzzy's are a very good head were the best until SlickTrick came a long. I have done a lot of broad head testing and the RazorTrick has no peers from my test results.


----------



## Jwalker1911

Huskytree said:


> I shot Muzzy's forever until SlickTricks came along. Muzzy's are a very good head were the best until SlickTrick came a long. I have done a lot of broad head testing and the RazorTrick has no peers from my test results.



Tried rage,didnt mind them heck of a turkey head, dont care for paying almost 15 bucks apiece for them tho


----------



## mconner

I've been a Rage fan for several years now but like you said (Jwalker1911) their Expensive $$$! Even buying them off of Ebay. I've also noticed that some mechanical broadhead don't like moderate to severe quartering away shots compared to fixed blade. 
I've also had good luck with Swhacker and Muzzy, but in MHO, Rage always seems to leave a great blood trail and a quicker game find. 
I've never used the Razortrick, but i always like trying new products!


----------



## Jwalker1911

mconner said:


> I've been a Rage fan for several years now but like you said (Jwalker1911) their Expensive $$$! Even buying them off of Ebay. I've also noticed that some mechanical broadhead don't like moderate to severe quartering away shots compared to fixed blade.
> I've also had good luck with Swhacker and Muzzy, but in MHO, Rage always seems to leave a great blood trail and a quicker game find.
> I've never used the Razortrick, but i always like trying new products!



IMO a poorly tuned bow wont shoot any head consistently and a properly tuned bow will shoot a fixed blade broadhead with sniperlike accuracy


----------



## climberjones

2strokenut said:


> this is my Favourite head View attachment 225427
> what yours


Muzzy 3 blade if tuned right it makes one heck of a whole!


----------



## mconner

No doubt there! Even the fundamentals of proper bow handling and draw weight are key! It amazes me to watch someone drawing back 70 - 80 lb pull that should honestly only be pulling 50 - 60 lb. I don't think you can relax and make consistant groupings when you can't relax your grip and arm and get your mind off of simply holding the bow back. 

I was raised to shoot with one eye (rifle and bow) at a very young age. Looking back, i think it was one of my biggest handicaps! It took a long time to overcome shooting with one eye because it was so natural to me; but i gotta say, probably the biggest improvement in shooting a bow.


----------



## Jwalker1911

mconner said:


> No doubt there! Even the fundamentals of proper bow handling and draw weight are key! It amazes me to watch someone drawing back 70 - 80 lb pull that should honestly only be pulling 50 - 60 lb. I don't think you can relax and make consistant groupings when you can't relax your grip and arm and get your mind off of simply holding the bow back.
> 
> I was raised to shoot with one eye (rifle and bow) at a very young age. Looking back, i think it was one of my biggest handicaps! It took a long time to overcome shooting with one eye because it was so natural to me; but i gotta say, probably the biggest improvement in shooting a bow.



I shoot 60lbs, my daughter can draw 43 without a problem.When I shot my old Martin I only drew 57 lbs and Ive shot exactly 2 animals that were not complete pass through shots.I get a little old school now and then lol I have a 65 yard pin on my bow but altho I practice a lot at that range I wont shoot a deer that far,I feel that even under the best of circumstances there are way to many factors to ethically make that shot even on a broadside animal


----------



## mconner

Jwalker1911 ~ Where bouts in Nebraska are you from? 
I was born and raised just outside Omaha, NE. 

By the way guys, if you know of anyone looking for a nice set of sights, i'll be pulling mine off in the next couple weeks. 
A Sure-Loc Lethal Weapon 1 (Black)


----------



## Jwalker1911

mconner said:


> Jwalker1911 ~ Where bouts in Nebraska are you from?
> I was born and raised just outside Omaha, NE.
> 
> By the way guys, if you know of anyone looking for a nice set of sights, i'll be pulling mine off in the next couple weeks.
> A Sure-Loc Lethal Weapon 1 (Black)



Im about 45 miles or so straight south of millard


----------



## climberjones

mconner said:


> Jwalker1911 ~ Where bouts in Nebraska are you from?
> I was born and raised just outside Omaha, NE.
> 
> By the way guys, if you know of anyone looking for a nice set of sights, i'll be pulling mine off in the next couple weeks.
> A Sure-Loc Lethal Weapon 1 (Black)



Why are you taking them off ?are they lighted and what are you asking for them?


----------



## Huskytree

*Open on impact broadheads*

I have no use for any open on impact heads. There is no need for them, they are inferrior to a fixed head. I wish all states would ban them.


----------



## mconner

climberjones said:


> Why are you taking them off ?are they lighted and what are you asking for them?




I'm stripping this bow down and selling it bare; I'll either sale these or trade them in at one of the pro shops. This set of sights have been on my bow for a little over a season. Were originally purchased and used on my Z7 but their sitting on my Reezen 7.0 now. 
No light~ but does have the level bubble. If i knew how post an attachment on here, i'd submit a photo this evening; will sell for $150


----------



## Huskytree

*good deal*



mconner said:


> I'm stripping this bow down and selling it bare; I'll either sale these or trade them in at one of the pro shops. This set of sights have been on my bow for a little over a season. Were originally purchased and used on my Z7 but their sitting on my Reezen 7.0 now.
> No light~ but does have the level bubble. If i knew how post an attachment on here, i'd submit a photo this evening; will sell for $150



$150 for a Sure-Loc Leathal Weapon is a very good deal.

Edited: Also a very good hunting sight.


----------



## tree md

I have tried all kinds of broad heads and keep going back to my old, trusty NAP Thunderheads, 100 grn. I've killed everything from hogs to deer to rabbits with them.

Not a big fan of the mechanical BH's. My Dad shoots NAP Spitfires and I have to admit, they make one hell of a hole and leave a hell of a blood trail. I just prefer fixed heads. I had a bad experience with a 3 blade Rage onetime and quit using them. I did kill a deer with a piston point mechanical but still prefer fixed heads. I shot Magnus Stingers for awhile and liked them. A lot of my buddies were shooting Slick Tricks on hogs when we went down to TX to hunt. I was very impressed with that head. I thing it's the perfect head for hogs.

I agree, a well tuned bow is key to getting any fixed head to fly true for you. I have to shoot fixed heads as I do a lot of hunting out of a ground blind and have to shoot through mesh. Cannot do that with mechanical heads.


----------



## LT100

Is it too late to mention that I am now hunter here too? I hunt with a bow, a shotgun and black powder, in that order because that is how my state (MA) rolls out the seasons in order. Bow hunting is my favorite because you have to understand when you are going to have to let some shots pass that might be completely do-able with a gun. You learn more about the wind currents, cover and moon phase in a week of bow hunting than you do all season with a gun. I think it makes you a better hunter. 

I have a Matthews Reezen that I love to shoot and i am pretty confident when I use it. We had a total mast crop failure this season and there were no acorns to be found. It threw my season quite a curve all. All the usual spots were quiet and their patterns changed drastically I got skunked with my bow. ( never even drew back my bow this season). Skunked during shotgun ( I passed on a questionable shot when two deer popped up on a little ridge to my far left). Finally took a small buck at 62 yds with black powder. My season was exactly one shot long.


If you are reading this utah jonny, I'd appreciate you keeping your comments to yourself...


----------



## Huskytree

*Lt100*

Same here in CT for the most part no acorns. I hunted the Mountain Lural and did well. You have to change with the deer. Sitting on oaks this year wasn't going to get you much. Green fields were very productive and I don't know a big buck that doesn't like the Mountain Lural if for nothing else but the cover it provides them. Its been an easy winter on the deer but still not a lot of quality food for them to feed on.


----------



## LT100

Good to know about mountain laurel for deer. I thought for cattle and horses it was toxic like wilted cherry leaves so Imagined deer would aviod it too. For that reason I never really watched it very closely. I have a few small pockets of it scattered thru some wood lots that I hunt but there isn't much.

Zero acorns this season, but a world class crop of deer ticks here in SE MA. I took five off me this season that were either partially or fully attached. That meant I was a frequent flier at the Dr.'s office for meds. Lyme disease scares the crap out of me so we take it pretty seriously

, but they are everywhere. Be careful out there!


----------



## Huskytree

*Lt100*

I am not sure if it really is toxic to deer or not. I have talked to a few diferent Biologist that say different answers. I know guys that say they see them eating it. All I know is that big bucks love the cover and protection it gives them. But here I am talking big patches of it. 

Yes ticks are bad here too. Between the snow last season providing them insulation against the cold and this year with warm weather.


----------



## climberjones

Huskytree said:


> I am not sure if it really is toxic to deer or not. I have talked to a few diferent Biologist that say different answers. I know guys that say they see them eating it. All I know is that big bucks love the cover and protection it gives them. But here I am talking big patches of it.
> 
> Yes ticks are bad here too. Between the snow last season providing them insulation against the cold and this year with warm weather.



Deer eat poison ivy too!


----------



## philwillmt

climberjones said:


> I bow hunt shot couple does this year passed on the bucks i saw none were big as the four on my wall so let them walk and get bigger!



I like your philosophy...I wish more people would do the same! If it ain't bigger than what you've already taken, then do the herd a favor and harvest a doe! Much better eating anyway! Too many guys seemingly have an ego issue with shooting does, and fail to realize that by keeping the buck-to-doe ratio where it should be only improves the quality of the bucks!

Shoot straight...


----------



## robfromaz1977

Here is a couple of pics from archery hunts I have been successful on. The bear was from 1994 and the elk was from 2003.


----------



## Jwalker1911

robfromaz1977 said:


> Here is a couple of pics from archery hunts I have been successful on. The bear was from 1994 and the elk was from 2003.



where did you kill the duck?


----------



## HorseFaller

So here's one for the bow'ers. This is my five year old son getting ready for a 3d shoot next weekend. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V3p6sEGSLzU


----------



## HorseFaller

This is my youngest son trying out his bow. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TUCJC5a71OE&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## philwillmt

HorseFaller said:


> This is my youngest son trying out his bow.
> 
> Anthony's archery - YouTube



Starting him out young...I like it!


----------



## Treewound

I have been hunting since I was a kid and have harvested well over a hundred deer, both with a bow and rifle. When bow hunting especially I am very particular about my shots and every deer I have harvested has gone down within eyesight and none appeared to have suffered, sadly I can not say the same about all of the deer that I have harvested with a rifle, even with correct shot placement.


----------



## HorseFaller

These are a couple pics of my wife's first shots with her bow.


----------



## HorseFaller

Not sure why this didn't load also.


----------

